# Need help to identify this piece of classical music



## tonia (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi all,

I've been on a long search trying to find the name/composer of this piece of music.

Any ideas would be very appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I will give it a spin later with Shazam, will be back .

No result, sorry.


----------

